# Who's Your Favorite Author to Follow?



## Philip Overby (Mar 4, 2012)

Generally speaking, which author do you enjoy reading their interviews, social media, writing advice, blogs, etc.?  

One of my favorites is Joe Abercrombie.  He not only discusses his current WIP on occasion but also talks about TV shows, movies, or games he's been playing.  In a way, he's sort of my hero in that he obviously spends lots of time on his books but also takes time out to do other things he enjoys.

Another good writer to check out is Chuck Wendig who writes different kind of fiction.  He has a pretty hilarious blog at Terribleminds.com.  Mostly he dispenses advice for writers and also gives flash fiction contests on occasion.  A good "writer's writer" to keep up with.

Also from what I've seen of Brandon Sanderson's interviews, he offers tons of insight into his writing process and how to be successful in writing.

I used to like following GRRM but he talks about football and merchandise too much.  Not really my thing...


----------



## JCFarnham (Mar 4, 2012)

Brandon Sanderson out of the confines of Writer Excuses is a bit much for me, 96% of his tweets for example veil him pre-promoting his upcoming books with "progress reports". He does involve his followers in the process mind you. recently if you donated for something then you got your name in the book in some way. A nifty little trick really  Of course interviews and so on... he is definitely a good person to follow.

On the same thread I enjoy following Howard Tayler. I like that he uses his twitter feed to talk about normal things (most people seem to be shamelessly promoting something or pushing a cause) Again he and his fellows at writing excuses deserve a mention for their advice. Whether you agree with what they say or not, from what I've seen, there simply isn't another group of successful writers doing what they do to help out others.

Aside from that I don't follow many people. If you count Stephen Fry and his many books then I _suppose_ thats one more but you know..

Oh before I forget, I sometimes like to hear what Orson Scott Card has to say about _things_. Character and Viewpoint was a highlight, but I've come to know the rest of his non-book format advice and interviews and so on to be more or less just as helpful. (That being said it's easy to disagree with him I know)

Any recommendations guys?


----------



## Kelise (Mar 4, 2012)

Scott Lynch has been quiet of late because of his depression, but I enjoy following him on twitter and livejournal. There's a mass re-reading of his books running on a few blogs, and to say thanks he's now going to update each Saturday with background information on his books - how they started and what things were originally named, and so on.

Patrick Rothfuss is also quite awesome to follow on GoodReads - it's interesting to see what he likes, and his blog is linked into it. His work on WorldBuilders is really good to see, such support for our writing genre in general.


----------



## Xanados (Mar 4, 2012)

Brandon Sanderson, definitely. I follow his Twitter, listen to his Writing Excuses podcast, and read his website.


----------



## JBryden88 (Mar 4, 2012)

George RR Martin. He's actually accessible by his fans >.>


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Mar 4, 2012)

John Scalzi. Dude's hilarious.


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 4, 2012)

Scalzi. Quite a funny guy.

David Farland does a lot in terms of how to write, or the business of writing. His e-mail newsletter is good and he has interesting people fill in from time to time.


----------

